

The Lulz Timeline (Chrome or Firefox required) - fmmfonseca
http://www.lulztimeline.com/
The storyline of the epic battles fought on the internets... Feel free to contribute :)
======
sosuke
That was not a very good way to view a timeline. An ordered list would have
worked wonderfully and could have supported more browsers.

------
zitterbewegung
It would be nice if you could zoom out somehow?

------
majmun
i don't like when ppl insult my browser telling me its not modern. (latest
Opera) Not supported would be more polite.

------
corin_
Needs to be up to date if it's going to be at all useful.

